# Best programs for stress testing?



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi

My PC is randomly crashing and BSODing occasionally.  What software would you use to stress test your hardware to check what the issue is?

Am I right in thinking:

Memtest86 for RAM
Prime95 for CPU
Furmark for GPU?

Been a while since I've had to use this type of software so I'm a bit out of the loop 

P.S nothing is overclocked, temps are good also, PSU is more than enough for what I have as well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2020)

If Intel, this is a good one:








						Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool
					

This download record installs the Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool release 4.1.7.39, which is compatible with multiprocessor systems.




					downloadcenter.intel.com
				




Generic, I would use OCCT:





						OCBASE/OCCT : Free, all-in-one stability, stress test, benchmark and monitoring tool for your PC
					

Ocbase is the home of OCCT, the most popular all-in-one stability / stress testing / benchmarking / monitoring tool available for PC




					www.ocbase.com
				




Furmark is still great for GPU.

If it is stable in Windows, try this for memory:








						TechPowerUp
					

MemTest64 is a free system memory stability and error detection software for all Intel and AMD processors. It runs on 64 bit Windows without installation.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Arjai (Jul 4, 2020)

Another great test is World Community Grid. It can run your CPU testing and help solve some of the Worlds Problems.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 4, 2020)

AIDA64 can do CPU, RAM, storage drives, and GPU stress testing. It can do them all at the same time too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2020)

Arjai said:


> Another great test is World Community Grid. It can run your CPU testing and help solve some of the Worlds Problems.


BOINC runs low priority so it doesn't interfere with other processes and unstable hardware is bad for science--making BOINC send the same work unit to more clients than it should.  Ends up being counterproductive.  A system should be proven stable before it is given scientific workloads.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2020)

I launched AIDA64, just clicked stress test (didn't even start it!) and the system shut down, USB devices powered off, no BSOD...

think I'm going to run memtest86 overnight, check results and  test each part separately.

The annoying thing is that I'm running this RAM below advertised clocks as I had stability issues ages ago.  My guess is that the RAM is to blame!

So frustrating!!!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 4, 2020)

What timings are you running on your memory?

You could try loosening them up.

I also have a 2600X and an MSI board, my memory is perfectly stable at 16-18-18-36-68 at 3000MHz. Granted, it's different memory, but it might be worth trying.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2020)

2933mhz  CL14
They're advertised to run at 3200mhz
I've reset everything to "auto" in BIOS, gonna run memtest overnight and hope I don't wake up to a melted PC


----------



## Arjai (Jul 4, 2020)

If you've had issues with this memory...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 4, 2020)

I've updated bios as mine was 16 months old and the newer ones say updated memory compatibility.  Set it at xmp speeds of 3200 cl14, leaving memtest overnight.  Fingers crossed! I'll report back with results


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 5, 2020)

Just for you:









						Best utilities for stress testing in 2020
					

New threads related to unstable overclocks and defective hardware pop up on a regular occasion. It is often asked how to stress test some component. Below you'll find my top picks after weeks of testing - updated for 2020.  GPU Unigine Heaven FurMark / MSI Kombuster *GPUs tend to clock down due...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 5, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Just for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much appreciated!


----------

